# help with outlook 2007 reminder problem



## picowitch (May 17, 2006)

Upgraded to outlook 2007 and keep getting a 'there was a problem reading one of your reminders' message. I have deleted ALL my reminders, and ran outlook.exe /cleanreminders and still getting same message.

Any suggestions?


----------

